# Site slow?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

THis morning site for me is running slow, a lot of pausing/waiting to download images on the pages. Example, I had to wait 5 seconds for the new topic button to show up on this forums support page and then the page was still waiting to be completed.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

RAD said:


> THis morning site for me is running slow, a lot of pausing/waiting to download images on the pages. Example, I had to wait 5 seconds for the new topic button to show up on this forums support page and then the page was still waiting to be completed.


Working as it should here RAD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I noticed it too this morning but it seems better now.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Wonder what's going on then, page loads still slow, waiting on things from images.dbstalk.com. Other sites that have tons of images on them are fine just dbstalk giving me issues today.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Site Latency extremely high..

12 seconds loading for text to appear properly, and an additional 8 -15 seconds before menus and logo are complete.

This site is NEVER an issue with loading, virtually instantaneous, something isn't right.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm seeing the same thing - really slow loading images.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

12/28/09 13:28:26 ping 98.124.198.1
Ping 98.124.198.1 ...
1 failed
2 failed
3 failed
4 failed


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

That may be an old IP address but it's what comes up when I try to ping dbstalk.com. I also got this one:


12/28/09 13:31:31 ping 72.9.159.118
Ping 72.9.159.118 ...
1 Addr:72.9.159.118, RTT: 2878ms, TTL: 51
2 Addr:72.9.159.118, RTT: 619ms, TTL: 51
3 Addr:72.9.159.118, RTT: 649ms, TTL: 51
4 Addr:72.9.159.118, RTT: 619ms, TTL: 51

That's from a satellite ISP if you're wondering about the long latency.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> 12/28/09 13:28:26 ping 98.124.198.1
> Ping 98.124.198.1 ...
> 1 failed
> 2 failed
> ...


Where did you get that address from? Mine resolves to 72.9.159.118


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> That may be an old IP address but it's what comes up when I try to ping dbstalk.com. I also got this one:
> 
> 12/28/09 13:31:31 ping 72.9.159.118
> Ping 72.9.159.118 ...
> ...


Those times stink, I see:

Pinging 72.9.159.118 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 72.9.159.118: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=51
Reply from 72.9.159.118: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51
Reply from 72.9.159.118: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=51
Reply from 72.9.159.118: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 72.9.159.118:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 20ms


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If I use dbstalk.com, I get the one that fails.
If I use the full URL http://www.dbstalk.com, I get the other one that you get.

Have no idea why.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

RAD said:


> Those times stink, I see:


I know. Life in the country beyond normal loop limits for wired connections. No HOAs to deal with though. :grin:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug, I saw you post over at AVS about the same issue and that you increased the number of connections on an image service. Could that also be the issue here since I don't see the problem anymore?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Site back to being slow - images aren't loading at all now!


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Site is slow for me, although I get images.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you can't get images, try clearing your DNS cache on your own computer. There is something on the administrative end that's being worked through... sorry for the issues.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you can't get images, try clearing your DNS cache on your own computer. There is something on the administrative end that's being worked through... sorry for the issues.


Thanks, Stuart! Looks like everything running fine now!


----------

